# Moving to Malaysia



## Atishrakhe (Sep 12, 2015)

I am moving to Kuala Lumpur shortly. Need some advice on renting an apartment there. I will be working at CBD near Raja Chulan Metro Station. 

What would be a good place to live that would be accessible by public transport? 

What rents can I expect for a 2 bedroom house?

What kind of contract is it generally for a rented apartment? Monthly/Quarterly/Anual?

Thanks


----------

